# Ol' rusty



## Big Moe (Sep 9, 2017)

Anyone tell me about this ol'boy. Would appreciate it. Especially reasonable buy price. Sorry for the crappy picture. Only one with the ad.


----------



## Jaxon (Sep 9, 2017)

Murray Eliminator Mark II deluxe coaster. 300 to 350 would be a decent price. Guard and rear fender are the hard to find money parts on the bike. Its a wanted bike to collectors.


----------

